# تحليل مشروع النظام تدفئة الماء بالطاقة الشمسية



## ابا الحسين (6 يناير 2008)

السلام عليكم من خلال بحثي عن مواضيع تخص الطاقة الشمسية وجدت هذا الموضوع وارجو ان يكون مفيدا لكم الموضوع ماخوذ من الموقع التالي www.retscreen.net


----------



## ابا الحسين (6 يناير 2008)

http://www.retscreen.net/ar/home.php


----------



## بيغ شيرا (7 فبراير 2008)

الرجاء المساعدة من اصحاب الخبرة والمعرفة
الموضوع : الطاقة الشمسية و التدفئة
اني اقوم باكساء منزلي في منطقة شديدة البرودة شتاء" . قمت بتمديدات الانابيب الخاصة بالتدفئة الأرضية و بتركيب جهاز تسخين المياه بالطاقة الشمسية . ما هي انجع طريقة توصيل لأستفيد الأفادة القصوى من الطاقة الشمسية لمساعدة التدفئة الأرضية. ولكم جزيل الشكر سلفا"


----------



## عصام نورالدين (8 فبراير 2008)

هل أجهزة الطاقة الشمسية من النوع المسطح أم ذات أنابيب مفرغة؟؟؟


----------



## بيغ شيرا (9 فبراير 2008)

شكرا اخ عصام
الأنابيب من النوع المفرغ ذات الضغط عالي. دائرة مغلقة


----------



## عصام نورالدين (12 فبراير 2008)

يتم ذلك بتوصيل اللواقط على التفرع وتوصيلها إلى مجمع ( أنبوب قطره كبير نسبياً 4-8 بوصة ) ويركب على الخط مضخة تدوير من مجمعات الأنابيب في المنزل إلى مجمع اللواقط .


----------



## المذود (6 مارس 2008)

شكرا لك أخ عصام ولمشاركاتك وأنا سعيد بأني أرى مشاركاتك في هذا المنتدى الرائع
زميلك مثنى الفواز - السعودية


----------



## agaaaas (28 يونيو 2010)

thankkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkkks


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (26 يوليو 2010)

مشكور ابا الحسين ..
موقع مفيد ..


----------

